# Instructions for what???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Please read the instructions I got with a Christmas present.

What do you think they are for,

*please PM me the answer if you think you know * as I'd like a few to have a chance at guessing before revealing in a few days.










Sorry I forgot about apple users

https://www.dropbox.com/s/24evhskqlzj8w4s/Instructions.jpg?dl=0

http://tinyurl.com/ydyewxya

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

eh?

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

What did you get? an invisible pressie?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> eh?
> 
> Ray.


I put the wrong picture up so had to edit quickly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You two are bit quick this morning   read OP again.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Unfortunately Kev, once again there is no picture, just a blue square with a ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just edited it drew, please try again or get some proper kit


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I forgot the picture.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go to the OP dRew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev, My kit, although seven years old is is 100% much better than some of the new trash that is in the shops just now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd that only Apple users seem have the problem though, I do try my best to make my posts available to all, but I can only do so much, as for being better than new stuff, I have no means to judge, I can;t afford new stuff.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Why don't you believe me? It is you or your equipment that can't post pictures. Every other member can.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see that you can't see the pictures Drew, so believing you isn't in question, why would anyone lie anyway.

I have asked a few times what I can do to make it better, no one has yet given me an answer, til then I continue as before but post the extra links in case they help and when I remember :roll: 

I simply (i'd post a picture..but... ) click the embed picture icon in the reply box, and insert the url of the dropbox location, I then put the link below the picture, and also a tiny url link.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The only photo you posted was that of the standard H+S (?) warning a by out the use and disposal of batteries.
Similar warning on millions of battery powered products making it impossible to guess.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it indeed, I'm not normally one to read these instructions unless I'm clueless as to work something properly, even so I would not expect H&S to get involved with this item, I was anyway more interested in the conditions of use rather than the battery section.

@Drew, can you see the picture now mate.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rampant Rabbit (Deluxe version) ?


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

barryd said:


> Rampant Rabbit (Deluxe version) ?


Hardly dare ask - what does the deluxe version have that the plain one doesn't (excluding the leaflet posted by Kev) ?
Jools


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Answer via Pm please*


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A Dildo..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> A Dildo..
> 
> ray.


Thats a bit Harsh. Its Christmas! Dont talk about Kev like that!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Hardly dare ask - what does the deluxe version have that the plain one doesn't (excluding the leaflet posted by Kev) ?
> Jools


I cant believe it but I googled it and it does actually exist. As far as I can see the only advantages of a Deluxe version is its purple and waterproof. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Novelties-By-Nass-walk-Inc-Rampant/dp/B00LYIQ4TS


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

@Drew, can you see the picture now mate.[/QUOTE]

Yes thank you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Odd that only Apple users seem have the problem though, I do try my best to make my posts available to all, but I can only do so much, as for being better than new stuff, I have no means to judge, I can;t afford new stuff.


I´m an Apple user and I have no problem Daisy.
Those instructions could go with almost anything these days, if I look hard enough I bet I´ve got a paper just the same.

See Spacerunner said the same as me, almost.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> @Drew, can you see the picture now mate.


Yes thank you.[/QUOTE]

Good  I simply used the drag and drop method, more time consuming in some ways, but if it helps those with lesser equipment I don't mind  >>


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You are needing a good kick up your a*** my friend, and your "Whatnots" don't add anything to your posts other than to infuriate me???

You need to spend more time on your card table.
XXX


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't just post for your benefit Drew, I add Smileys where I like or think needed to convey a feeling of some kind, if you really cannot handle that then I think Psychiatric help is required, especially if you think I add them to annoy you, that smacks of paranoia.

*Note* no smileys in this post...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't just post for your benefit Drew, I add Smileys where I like or think needed to convey a feeling of some kind, if you really cannot handle that then I think Psychiatric help is required, especially if you think I add them to annoy you, that smacks of paranoia.
> 
> *Note* no smileys in this post...


Calm down Daisy, Drew likes to annoy me about smilies as well, he´s _deferably_ got a thing about them and silly spelling :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have put a smiley in there Gert, but he misses the point, so I dunno if he gets tongue in cheek, but I bet he's real fun on a night out... NOT :roll:

BTW he doesn't annoy me, he makes me smile


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is it indeed, I'm not normally one to read these instructions unless I'm clueless as to work something properly, even so I would not expect H&S to get involved with this item, I was anyway more interested in the conditions of use rather than the battery section.
> 
> @Drew, can you see the picture now mate.


That method works for me too, thank you.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you use postimg Kev? It's a really good way of just snapping a screen image and pasting a url link on here. Takes seconds and I've not had anyone say they can't see them. Don't work on superior Macs though where no doubt the user just sprinkles Fairy dust on the keyboard and the image appears. 

I suspect Dropbox is half the problem. There are often issues with people seeing drop box links and when they work they are often slow to load.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use it for screen dumps, save them to my dropbox then embed from there.

Why iPads etc can't see them is beyond me Barry, it shouldn't make any difference what you use, it's all supposed to be compatible, I queried Dropbox as a paid user, they said it should be okay and blame Apples inferior handling of some file types.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This really pees me orff. 
I could press "Print Screen" and paste it into everything. AOL Desktop mail, Word, Gmail. But now I have lost the AOL Desktop I can only paste into Word. The online stuff just don't work.
And it's no good saying download this or that and try this software, etc. I have been used to the simple life.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't drop my "Print Screen" onto here. Even the pasted into Word does nothing. See below.
Ah, I can at least view it in Word again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t know what AOL is and glad I don´t coz its not causing me any trouble like it is you Ray. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just don't get that, it must be a setting somewhere which defaults to Word, but word isn't a default program which comes with the OS.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope Kev. But I could paste it into 'mail' before. Now it won't.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure you know that once a screen is grabbed it sits in memory in the clipboard, and is available to all programs which allow pasting.

Just to humour me, try grabbing a screen, then open another program like paint or say even a new email, click where to type and then right click and select paste.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

barryd said:


> I cant believe it but I googled it and it does actually exist.


:laughing3:

And there was I thinking the deluxe version would be "batteries included". :surprise:
Hence the instructions posted by Kev.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm sure you know that once a screen is grabbed it sits in memory in the clipboard, and is available to all programs which allow pasting.
> Just to humour me, try grabbing a screen, then open another program like paint or say even a new email, click where to type and then right click and select paste.


Yes Kev. It pastes into 'Paint' and a Gmail new e-mail but not AOL mail and not directly into this post. Unless .................................... hang on...........??
Kev, I jus dunno what to say.:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who´s a clever boy then.
You´ve still lost me though. :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well we have progress Ray, perhaps it's an AOL thing then, maybe it requires it to be an actual file rather than a clipboard image, if you can now get it to paste into paint, do that and save the paint file and import that into AOL.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How did we get so far off topic anyway, it'll be that bugger Barfy I bet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well its your thread you should have cracked the wip at Ray, and yerself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hadn't noticed til I saw the email title.

Ray, you're just bad.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes this is the second time you have suggested 'Paint' Kev in as many weeks, thanks very much. I have never opened or used 'Paint' in all the time I have had Windows.
But you can now see all the one click links I used to have in AOL are now along the bottom 'Tool Bar'. But the online AOL is definitely more limited than what I have been used to and still crave.

Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How did we get so far off topic anyway, it'll be that bugger Barfy I bet.


You have 'instructed' me Kev. Thanks on topic.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I guess you'll just have to move with the times Ray, nowt last long these days, Liz uses Outlook for her Emails, Hotmail, it seems to change every time I look at it, as does Gmail, but Gmail does at least try to keep the look and feel more or less the same as it's always been.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'll try again eh.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet it's a childs toy.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How much are you wanting to bet, bearing in mind I already said it was a pressie for me Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A cordless drill or torch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good but no.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

well its a cordelss tool of some sort, or not?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope, not a tool.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A telephone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at the OP again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Give us a clue, has it got batteries in it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan, half the instructions are about the batteries.

So that's children between the ages of 3 and 12 with reduced mental ability????

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan, *half the instructions are about the batteries.
> *
> So that's children between the ages of 3 and 12 with reduced mental ability????
> 
> Ray.


That was my joke silly.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Garden spray timer



A multi meter


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Is it an electric toothbrush?

Sorry, I forgot that you had falsies.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where´s he gone, gives us a puzzle then clears off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Where´s he gone, gives us a puzzle then clears off.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whatever it is it won’t beat the instructions Mrs P found on a pair of trousers she bought for grandson (aged 7) 

“Remove from child before washing’ Yes REALLY :withstupid:

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I use it for screen dumps, save them to my dropbox then embed from there.
> 
> Why iPads etc can't see them is beyond me Barry, it shouldn't make any difference what you use, it's all supposed to be compatible, I queried Dropbox as a paid user, they said it should be okay and blame Apples inferior handling of some file types.


Why bother with all that? You dont need Dropbox, Just hit the Prntscrn key (when you have Postimg running) and highlight the screen grab what you want, hit the upload to URL button and post it into the post! Or if its a photo on your PC, right click and "Send to Postimg". Post the URL on here. I can post an image from my screen or a photo from my PC within a few seconds in any thread doing it that way.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Instructions nothing to do with product.*

It's probably something that doesn't use batteries at all. They seem to put standard "elf & safety" instructions with everything now, whether relevant or not.
A few days ago I had to assemble a small flat pack cupboard that OH had bought for our en-suite. Reading the instructions there was a detail about how to install cam-locks. Trouble was, I had not seen any cam-locks & none were present in the small bag of bits. I ended up searching through all the cardboard packing etc., but no cam-locks could be found. We were ready to complain about the missing parts but before doing so I read the rest of the instructions only to discover that no cam-locks were actually used in the construction at all. So why did they mention them? Presumably copied & pasted from something else that did use them.
As usual, the thing came from China & the instructions in English are probably like hieroglyphics to the average Chinese person anyway, as Chinese characters are to us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Where´s he gone, gives us a puzzle then clears off.


I gave you puzzle true, I also requested answers via PM, or was that not written clearly enough in bold red type :roll:

One person might have actually got it right.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was very busy yesterday answering you on umpteen threads Daisy, no time fluffing about with PM's and as I was probably the only one who was guessing it must be me :grin2: who got it right.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A toy of some sort?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well we have progress Ray, perhaps it's an AOL thing then, maybe it requires it to be an actual file rather than a clipboard image, if you can now get it to paste into paint, do that and save the paint file and import that into AOL.


Yes Kev, it's the Online AOL as before I could not only paste into the body of an e-mail but then click and adjust the image to suit. Not now but can in Gmail.
Bluudy AOL.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Is it an battery toothbrush?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No PM. No answer, and that's twice for the same thing Drew.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

1. Electric Toothbrush.

2. Battery Toothbrush.

Same but different.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev said it was for him not a childs toy, but who knows :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still no PMs. I guess that's too difficult to do


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh om fed up with this game, what is it for gawds sake.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well it could be one already suggested, or maybe not, I asked for PMs, I've not got any, so no winners, I'll announce it Saturday morning if I get a correct PM.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Give us a clue then, you don´t play fair :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I posted the instructions, I just blanked out what it was, can't really give any more, sorry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not much fun if you do it all by PM though Kev. You wouldn't have a thread! Just put us out of our misery FFS!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having fun, PM or not sup ta yooo


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am boycotting this thread. :frown2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Jan, This saves me from posting that I will be boycotting I also.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stuff it I'll spit mine out too.

Any Quiz has some rules, obey them or don't play seemples, not my fault you're bit thick is it > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And now we will never know! 

Unless someone plays by the rules on the other forum where its also posted. They seem better behaved over there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes they seem to understand a lot more betterer Barry.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

barryd said:


> And now we will never know!
> 
> Unless someone plays by the rules on the other forum where its also posted. They seem better behaved over there.


He must be trying to make a name for himself? I must have a look on "Owners" to see if he has posted it on there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll save you a trip, yes, and on Homers too


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Yup, it's on Owners as well.

"Ah, I can now see it in the bottom link, *not an apple user though, i'm on windows"

Pete *

"That is weird Pete, I thought only Apple users had the problems."

I told you it had nothing to do with Apple Computers. About time you took some computer lessons. Whatnot, Whatnot, Whatnot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Trouble is Drew, as you know I prefer everyone to be able to see what I post, but I only have a win 10 laptop, Android phone, and Android tablet, all of which see them perfectly, as does a win 7 laptop.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wait you’ve lost me 

I haven’t a clue what you are on about 

I have an iPad, the newest until the next week or so I guess when another will be launched

So why can’t I understand you lot

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Wait you've lost me
> 
> I haven't a clue what you are on about
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No correct PMs yet ☺☺☺


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No correct Pms, but here is the answer.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Unfortunately this is what I got, what is it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Drew, I meant to attach it, but you knew anyway, shame you didn't PM me


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You mean to say I didn't get first prize because I didn't PM you?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh Kev, do tell us what Drew hasn't won, but send it to him anyway coz I sent you his PM anyway.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There was no prize, just the honour of getting it right, and you didn't figure it out either Gerty.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

WOT, no prize? At least I thought I would have received a Microsoft cast off or a China no workee phone or a North Korean imitation iPad.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well done Kev you managed to string out 11 pages of thread on a fools errand :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Half of it was infighting about whether they should PM or not


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

How many correct answers did you get i.e" from all forums.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

None Drew, I was willing you to PM me, but you never did, despite me dropping huge hints.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm not sure I get this PM stuff, why?

I believe you had the same problems on the other forums.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I explained why in the OP, if the first person to post gets it, thats it all over, with a PM it can continue, a simple enough concept I thought.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I explained why in the OP, if the first person to post gets it, thats it all over, with a PM it can continue, a simple enough concept I thought.


Very very simple. >

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but if it had all been by PM Kev you would have had one post, yours and then it would disappear. Better to let everyone guess and just tell em the answer after a bit. I thought you said someone did guess it right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No you PM me, simples, you could say you've had a guess in the thread if you wanted I suppose, the idea was a bit of fun not to go 10 bloody pages, plus. another one so far whinging about it


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sometimes your a pain in the bum Daisy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best pull your pants up then


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but just think what you are doing for the forums page count and google rankings Kev. Now anyone searching for anything from Rampant Rabbit vibrators to electric tooth brush instructions will find their way here and join up (probably).


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Your signature.


----------

